# State Taxes



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all

So, yesterday I submitted my 2015 tax return to the IRS (yay!). Also, the other week, I registered to vote in the US for the first time - figuring that if they're going to make me fill out tax forms every year, then I'm going to have my say in the election.

I registered to vote in the state I last lived in - New Jersey - the state I left just before my 7th birthday. However, I'm unsure whether I need to fill out a state tax return for NJ too. I've had a Google around and the information is misleading. Some say that if I can prove I haven't lived there in a while, I don't have to submit, whilst others say I still have to fill out a form even if I don't owe them anything (much like the IRS forms).

Is there anyone out there who's experienced a similar situation to me - whether for NJ or for any other state?

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

the_mighty_tim said:


> I registered to vote in the state I last lived in - New Jersey - the state I left just before my 7th birthday. However, I'm unsure whether I need to fill out a state tax return for NJ too.


Voting is completely separate, completely unrelated to whether you have to file a New Jersey state income tax form. Tens of millions of Americans vote and also don't file state income tax returns, including most Americans living overseas who vote. Do you have any income from New Jersey? Did you work there last year?

Note that you still have time to vote in New Jersey's presidential primary on June 7, but you must specify either Democratic Party or Republican Party if you wish to vote in either major party's primary. Send in another registration form, quickly, if you forgot to do that and want to do that.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Voting is completely separate, completely unrelated to whether you have to file a New Jersey state income tax form. Tens of millions of Americans vote and also don't file state income tax returns, including most Americans living overseas who vote. Do you have any income from New Jersey? Did you work there last year?
> 
> Note that you still have time to vote in New Jersey's presidential primary on June 7, but you must specify either Democratic Party or Republican Party if you wish to vote in either major party's primary. Send in another registration form, quickly, if you forgot to do that and want to do that.


Thanks for that. I wasn't sure if registering to vote would put me on the NJ state government's radar and they'd chase me up for state tax returns - hence the query. Not that I owe them anything, since I haven't been there in over 25 years!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, you shouldn't have to file state taxes just because you registered to vote. For more information on voting from overseas, you may want to check here: https://www.fvap.gov/
Cheers,
Bev


----------

